# Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

would the stock Brembo 4 pot brake caliper off a evo 8 fit 288mm rotors on my vr6 with some custom brackets???
also them would the brake system support the calipers???
i have ss limes now and 288mm brembo slotted rotors


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Nailbunny86)*

anyone????


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Nailbunny86)*

Not a chance of making it work with the 288mm rotor. Possibly with an R32 rotor. Any bracket that would let that caliper bolt up is going to move it out a good amount. You are better off using one of the many off the shelf brackets that let Boxster calipers be utilized.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (MKII16v)*

i can make custom brackets @ my work 
would they work then if every thing clears?
would these eat up my rotor ???


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Nailbunny86)*

Sure. Read my suggestion again.
Depends on your pad choice.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (MKII16v)*

so i should just get some boxter ones??
the ev0 one wont work @ all even with custom brackets
is that what your saying??


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Nailbunny86)*

take your current calipers and carriers off and set the caliper on the rotor where you want it positioned and see if a bracket and be fabbed up for that location.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Stroked1.8t)*

that was the plan but if i got them to fit would my 11.3 rotors work??


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_take your current calipers and carriers off and set the caliper on the rotor where you want it positioned and see if a bracket and be fabbed up for that location.

Stroked1.8t just told you what to do to find out if they will work with the 11.3" rotors or not.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (MKII16v)*

thanks all for the info
now i need to see if $300 evo brembos are worth the risk of not working


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Nailbunny86)*

how much do they usually sell for? might be able to turn around and sell them if you find they don't work.


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Stroked1.8t)*

That caliper can fit with custom brackets.The problem is the
mounting "ears" on it.The boxster calipers mount through
the top providing an easier bracket to be fabbed.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (xoticrocc)*

thank you all for the info 
im debating still


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_thank you all for the info 
im debating still


If I were you I would stop debating and not use them, I could think of at least a half dozen reasons why you shouldn't. 
The brembo's are typically used on a 320-330mm disk. 288 is a leap below that. The caliper is the same caliper used on STI, 350z, G35, Acura TL-s. I have one on my desk at work infact, and in my group we have at least 30 of them courtesy of brembo. They have squeal issues, and brembo had to redesign the pad adbutment (at least to supply to Honda/Acura, other OEM's may not care about that market issue) to take care of it. 
I have every spec on that caliper since we use it, I have the supplier drawing.
Just sell the calipers, and get some that are more properly suited for your vehicle's brake spec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (GTijoejoe)*

thank you for the info all
im not getting the evo brembos
got a set of boxster s calipers off e-bay for $250 low miles and black
they even come with warrenty
rebuilding them anyways and powder coating them as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Nailbunny86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nailbunny86* »_thank you for the info all
im not getting the evo brembos
got a set of boxster s calipers off e-bay for $250 low miles and black
they even come with warrenty
rebuilding them anyways and powder coating them as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












































Good choice my man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Going with a caliper that you know works is always better than the risk


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (GTijoejoe)*

what size rotor is the boxster caliper designed for?


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Stroked1.8t)*

well its used with 12.3 to 13 in i think and 25mm thick 
im going to fab some brackets up an the CNC @ work to fit 11.3 another guy on here did this and loves it..
+ i can always sell them or get 12.3 rotors if it dose not work out
i say someone put them and the rear stock rotors on there gti
crazy


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_what size rotor is the boxster caliper designed for?

298 or 304mm? anyone confirm? The newer porsche fixed calipers are the brembos I believe and use 330mm disk.


----------



## Nailbunny86 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (GTijoejoe)*

i have no idea


----------



## Punchdance (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Brembo 4 pot brakes off evo 8 help (Nailbunny86)*

I have never had a chance to look at one of those calipers up close until now. Are they a lower end Brembo? I have seen Porsche Brembos and just from what I can see, those Evo Brembos seem to be lower quality....marks from the casting and such. Can anyone confirm this?


----------

